# Anyone use or modded a Fender PA-100?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anybody ever used for guitar or bass a Fender PA-100 ?

if so, what you think of the amp ?

Any great mods out there ?


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

thats an interesting find! nice and clean! I don't have experience specific to this PA but tube PA's can give you a lot of options. Looking at the schem I'd start simple first. You have four inputs/channels to work with so you can season each one differently but for starters changing the input grid resistors to a more standard guitar value 68k x2 and a 1 meg instead of the 22k and 47ks that are in there. The cathodes for each channels first stage are all tied together with what looks like a 750uf cap and 270 ohm resistor. You could separate all the cathodes of the first stages and then use different values for each channels first stage to give you some different flavours.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

sammyr said:


> You could separate all the cathodes of the first stages and then use different values for each channels first stage to give you some different flavours.



Yep, I have been reading on that.

I'm learning more and more as I play in the amps as of late. I found some interesting info on other site on this amp. Weird that these model don't have more exposure. Once I finish with the 2 that I m repairing at the moment, will tackle the mods on this one.

These are a great bargain... 

Was hoping to hear others here that might have played in them to make it a killer amp...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

One mod was already done on it. A complete bypass of the pre-amp is installed to use it as a 100watts power amp.


----------

